# What do you associate with Finland?



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

I´m curious...


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Less mountains than Sweden and Norway, Lakes, Inarijärvi, Enontekiö, Karesuvanto, Woods, Lappi Radio  , difficult language, bilingual, northernmost Motorway of the world...
I love this country!


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

vodka
cold weather
modern country
funny names
impressive resistanse against russia in WW2


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

I never was there but I know Sweden and I associate it looks a bit the same...
Lakes, woods, cold in the winter, hot in the summer. Modern country. Nice. Modern cities (maybe too modern...), expensive, Swedish minority. Rich country. Mushrooms, berries, fish cuisine. Sauna. Finnish laguage sounds something like kuuukuuluaapia intii jarraalii koniittiiikaaalajaaaa.
And of course...Eurovision 2006 (I already forgot the name of the band!)
I have read some Finnish thrillers (loved them but forgot the name of the author...to me they wre very Scandinavian style...great)
Furniture...I love the style!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

I guess you could say Finland is similar to Sweden only there are less mountains and more lakes and the biggest archipelago (number of islands) in the world. We also have the northernmost subway system in the world.

Anyway, many cities are modern but Helsinki and Turku are both old.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Vodka 
Forest
Lakes
Helsinki
Turku
Snow
Nokia


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

snow, pine trees, ice...and Nokia



-


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Beautiful
Cold
White
Nokia
Strange language


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

I´m surprised no one has mentioned the sauna.


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

Winter and NOKIA!!!!


----------



## eastman (Feb 16, 2005)

hmmm blond(should i say white?) people, ice, helsinki, white teeth,sauna,


----------



## daniel_devito (Jul 27, 2006)

Nokia
Sauna
Lordi
Forrest
Lakes


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm surpriced nobady mentoned yet.....Santa.

So....

Santa


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Finland is my favorite Scandinavian country!

- Snow
- Nokia
- Darude!
- Bomfunk MC's!
- Lordi!
- The Rasmus!

The best "scandinavian" music comes from Finland! Finland rocks


----------



## daniel_devito (Jul 27, 2006)

Ooooo... I forgot also:

Mumintrollet! 

I dont know how to say it in english, but Tove Jansson write a book about some Mumin and yee... thats it!


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

Nokia
Telefonica


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

It's one of my fav countries and I have been visiting it since 89 regularly - would be too much to list. I was using Nokkia boots 15 years ago for my Lappland tours, there was no mobile phones and only high unemployment at that time 

My favs: MOOMINS, Silja Line, Finlandia Vodka, Leningrad Cowboys and Helsinki as the best northern city in Europe

BTW: these Association threads are starting to spam the whole subforum


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

I know A LOT about Finland, having some very good friends for about a year now!

- Lots of lakes
- Saunas
- Avantos (hole in the ice which crazy people swim in!)
- Nokia (of course)
- Snow (of course  ) 
- Very long Winters
- Ice Hockey (my friend cheers for ÄSSÄT)
- Places such as Helsinki (with the beautiful Tuomiokirkko), Turku (the castle, the Swedish influence, the fact that many Finns think all Turku people are weird  At least my friends do), Tampere (biggest inland city in Scandinavia), Rovaniemi (actic circle), Espoo (technology).
- A few sad things such as high suicide rate, alcoholism, the stereotypical "shy and closed" Finn.
- Tarja Halonen and Conan O'Brian 
- The Winter War and how Russians outnumbered Finns but still struggled, as well as the Molotov cocktail!
- The Finnish language, which I personally love! 15 cases, long words, äö letters, and how you stress the first syllable of everything! 
- Santa Claus (Joulupukki) and reindeer!
- IRC, Linux
- Bands such as Lordi, Nightwish, Poets of the Fall, Hanoi Rocks, a few other bands/singers that I've forgotten
- Salmiakki (which I really don't like!  )
- Perrrrrrrrkele!


----------



## lennart (Nov 28, 2005)

SISU!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

lennart said:


> SISU!


Oh yes, even I have sisu, they told me - a torvi sveitsilainen :lol:

I forgot to mention Lappin Kulta & Koff, Alvar Aalto and Aki & Mika Kaurismäki, Sibelius and the Sami. 

And one of the greatest actor of all time - RIP


----------

